# Found nice fortress anchor setup on Liberty ship...



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks like it may have been left by a local (possibly a diver by how it was set) not too long ago. If you know specifics only the owner or friends would (fortress anchor size/model, how much chain, how it was rigged, rope details, etc..) as it's a pretty unique setup I'll work with you. Otherwise may sell it in the future as I already have a couple extra. :thumbsup:


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice gesture. Good karma to ya


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I'll send you a pm*

incoming


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool hopefully you get it back mike!


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

From his pm sounds like Mike's lost one is different from the one I found. Gonna re-check some of his details closer this evening but pretty sure this one isn't it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Man just put it up for sale and make a little gas money for taking the time to retrive it. The person that lost it would probably be glad to pay for your troubles. I have been finding them and selling them for years. Never had any complaints.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ron, re-read the original post… It basically says the same thing, only with some compassion…

Good on you trying to find the owner and working with him… Karma is real


...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged I did read the original and waited a few days to see the replays before posting my reply. I have often stated that people should post there name and phone number on the anchors. So far I have found the same anchor with a number on it twice. And the owner insisted on giving me something every time for my trouble. I also never accept a thing if I am diving and someone asks me to unhang an anchor or retrieve a pole dropped overboard. Now does that make me compassionate?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

sealark said:


> Now does that make me compassionate?




That makes you too dang Compassionate......starting to worry about you now...:whistling:

That Stainless Steel Wreck Anchor you welded up for me a couple years back is holding up well. everyone who see's it wants to take it...:notworthy:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What size fortress look it up put it up for sale for half price and a buck a foot for chain. Legally that anchor comes under salvage rights. You are entitled to a fair salvage value for the anchor. I hope the laws are still the same as 30 years ago.


----------

